# Installazione. Piccoli problemi

## makaveli87

Ciao a tutti.

Sto installando gentoo sul pc di mio fratello... ho un paio di problemini:

1) la scheda wireless funzionante col livecd.. non riesco a installarla.

2) il controller SATA (penso.. siccome non vede proprio /dev/sda mentre il livecd si..)

```

livecd ~ # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI-X Root Port

00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200SE TurboCache (TM)] (rev a1)

02:01.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems V.92 56K WinModem (rev 03)

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

livecd ~ # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  274856  12 

michael_mic            11136  2 

arc4                   10624  2 

ecb                    12288  2 

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    19456  1 

aes_generic            35136  1 

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp    15744  1 

dock                   20128  0 

ac                     15368  0 

battery                24072  0 

fan                    13960  0 

thermal                26784  0 

8139cp                 32384  0 

8139too                36736  0 

mii                    14336  2 8139cp,8139too

zd1211rw               65160  0 

ieee80211softmac       38528  1 zd1211rw

ieee80211              42312  2 zd1211rw,ieee80211softmac

processor              43240  1 thermal

ieee80211_crypt        15104  3 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211

button                 18080  0 

rtc                    22840  0 

tg3                   120324  0 

e1000                 130752  0 

jfs                   169936  0 

raid10                 31104  0 

raid456               133152  0 

async_memcpy           11648  1 raid456

async_xor              13312  1 raid456

xor                    14224  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx               17268  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid1                  31872  0 

raid0                  16128  0 

dm_bbr                 20672  0 

dm_snapshot            26056  0 

dm_mirror              31104  0 

dm_mod                 71672  3 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

lpfc                  232528  0 

qla2xxx               177904  0 

firmware_class         19200  2 zd1211rw,qla2xxx

megaraid_sas           43196  0 

megaraid_mbox          40976  0 

megaraid_mm            20152  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               48584  0 

aacraid                76932  0 

sx8                    27152  0 

DAC960                 77552  0 

cciss                  45960  0 

cpqarray               31880  0 

3w_9xxx                42628  0 

3w_xxxx                35360  0 

mptsas                 45968  0 

scsi_transport_sas     44416  1 mptsas

mptfc                  28040  0 

scsi_transport_fc      57732  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               24912  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 30352  0 

mptscsih               44416  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                83428  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                39040  0 

dc395x                 42508  0 

qla1280               126224  0 

dmx3191d               21888  0 

sym53c8xx              83748  0 

advansys               86656  0 

initio                 28104  0 

BusLogic               33728  0 

arcmsr                 32640  0 

aic7xxx               166716  0 

aic79xx               239068  0 

scsi_transport_spi     35584  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     45848  0 

pdc_adma               19588  0 

sata_mv                32648  0 

ata_piix               30724  0 

ahci                   38532  0 

sata_qstor             19844  0 

sata_vsc               18180  0 

sata_uli               17028  0 

sata_sis               18308  0 

sata_sx4               22404  0 

sata_nv                37256  0 

sata_via               21636  0 

sata_svw               17412  0 

sata_sil24             26372  0 

sata_sil               21384  0 

sata_promise           23812  0 

scsi_wait_scan          9984  0 

pata_sis               25348  1 sata_sis

libata                167696  16 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sis

sbp2                   32904  0 

ohci1394               41012  0 

ieee1394              105688  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              21888  0 

usbhid                 39008  0 

ohci_hcd               32004  0 

uhci_hcd               34072  0 

usb_storage           133664  0 

ehci_hcd               43660  0 

usbcore               155696  8 zd1211rw,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

la scheda wireless è proprio quel zd1211rw.. ho trovato che è incluso nel kernel ma non so come mettercelo..

Invece del controller sata non so dove trovarlo..

----------

## Tigerwalk

Non devi mettercelo, se lsmod te lo indica, vuol dire che già c'è.

Controlla con ifconfig che l'interfaccia sia up, nel caso tirala su con ifconfig etxX up.

E controlla il firmware in /lib/firmware/

----------

## makaveli87

lspci e lsmod sono postati dal livecd.

Nella versione installata non va.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> lspci e lsmod sono postati dal livecd.
> 
> Nella versione installata non va.

 

Hai provato a caricarli con 

```
modprobe nome_modulo  
```

----------

## djinnZ

usi genkernel? prova con --menuconfig e vedi se il modulo è creato e viene copiato sull'immagine. Alcuni driver più rognosi sono inseriti nella configurazione del livecd ma non in quella di default. Meglio ancora se il driver del disco è builtin, ovviamente.

----------

## makaveli87

Forse non mi sono spiegato...

Quelli che ho postato sono i comandi DAL livecd.. 

Lì funziona sia il wireless sia il controller sata.

Ho installato gentoo, kernel configurato manualmente...

Semplicemente non sono riuscito a trovare come selezionare i driver giusti per il controller e il wifi.

Chiedo semplicemente se avete un'idea di dove esattamente si trovino quei driver nei meandri della configurazione del kernel...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Forse non mi sono spiegato...
> 
> Quelli che ho postato sono i comandi DAL livecd.. 
> 
> Lì funziona sia il wireless sia il controller sata.
> ...

 

```
Symbol: ZD1211RW [=m]                                                                                                │

  │ Prompt: ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support                                                                    │

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/Kconfig:1                                                                 │

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES && !S390 && USB && IEEE80211_SOFTMAC && WLAN_80211 && EXPERIMENTAL                          │

  │   Location:                                                                                                          │

  │     -> Driver di dispositivo                                                                                         │

  │       -> Supporto per dispositivi di rete (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                          │

  │         -> LAN wireless                                                                                              │

  │           -> LAN wireless (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])                                                            │

  │   Selects: WIRELESS_EXT && FW_LOADER 
```

----------

## makaveli87

Grande...

Ti giuro che non l'avevo visto.. avevo visto il zd1201 sopra...

Ora.. l'interfaccia viene riconosciuta.. wpa_supplicant si associa all'AP ma iwconfig (l'unico modo che conosco per vedere le connessioni wireless) non mostra la password... forse perchè è WPA (non l'avevo notato nel livecd) ??

dhcpcd eth1 va in errore... il file di wpa_supplicant è lo stesso del livecd

BTW:

il problema col sata è risolto

----------

## Tigerwalk

devi configurare wpa supplicant, prova con una configurazione del genere

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="<ssid della rete>"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

# pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=TKIP

# group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

#psk="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx(testo)"

        psk=yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy(hash)

}
```

configura anche /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan="-Dwext"

associate_timeout_wlan=60
```

così, oppure

```
modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_TUO_SSID=( "dhcp" ) <---  se usi dhcp

key_MIO_SSID="chiave_"

essid_eth1="TUO_SSID"

mode_eth1="auto"
```

così

----------

## makaveli87

Errore mio..

Avevo dimenticato nel kernel di selezionare il supporto a WPA...

Comunque ho "preso" ispirazione per configurare wpa_supplicant.. ora va anche all'avvio...

Anche se...

C'è un'avviso strano...

Dice qualcosa tipo

 net.eth1 started but is inactive.

Cosa vuol dire?

La rete va..

----------

## djinnZ

vuol dire che devi andare a mettere !net.eth1 in RC_PLUG_DEVICES o come diavolo si chiama.

----------

## makaveli87

Ma così non parte più all'avvio...

Volevo solo sapere se era normale quel messaggio....

----------

## makaveli87

Altro problema: l'audio.

Leggendo in altre discussioni ho provato ad aprire youtube e ... l'audio va.

Invece non va su gnome, e altri programmi (exaile e mplayer).

Cosa può essere?

----------

## djinnZ

disabilitare l'avvio automatico da parte dell'rc ed aggiungere net.eht1 al runlevel default  :Wink:  , c'è differenza ma visto che è domenica è mi sento pigro non ti spiego il perchè.

Per l'audio in gnome devi configurare ed avviare quella ciofeca di esd lo hai fatto?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Altro problema: l'audio.

 

 Forse era meglio se aprivi un nuovo 3d  :Wink:  Ti conviene contattare un mod e chiedere di fartelo splittare...

----------

## makaveli87

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> disabilitare l'avvio automatico da parte dell'rc ed aggiungere net.eht1 al runlevel default  , c'è differenza ma visto che è domenica è mi sento pigro non ti spiego il perchè.
> 
> Per l'audio in gnome devi configurare ed avviare quella ciofeca di esd lo hai fatto?

 

Allora.. in /etc/conf.d/rc ho questa riga:

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth*"

Intendevi questo?

Se si... mi da lo stesso warning all'avvio...

Per l'audio apro una nuova discussione

----------

